

Show HN: Github Bagdes application - alexanderb
http://githubbadges.com/
This is the application that weights only 10k zipped content. I created it as weekend project for 10kappart competetion. Since they still not published it, I decieded to put on my own :)
======
alexanderb
Hi All,

This is the application which is only 10k of zipped content, completely client
side! I've created it as weekend project for 10k appart competetion.

